# I have to stop opening drawers .



## mmcmdl (Jun 1, 2021)

Opened up one of the Vidmars that hasn't been opened in quite some time . I found a cool little piece that I'm sure has quite a bit of history behind it . I have a larger one down the basement that we have discussed on here , but this one may be special to me . It is clearly marked , Glenn L. Martin Co . I'm sure this was my Dads' tool . Most of you will recognize what it is when I can get a pic up . Old tools just seem to bring back good but sad memories .


----------



## benmychree (Jun 1, 2021)

You know the drill -- no pics, it didn't happen.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 1, 2021)

A depth gage for a countersinking tool , most likely used in the production of war planes , It'll go on the mantle .


----------



## benmychree (Jun 1, 2021)

Yeah, I have seen those, it seems that Schrillo was a popular brand of the aircraft stuff.


----------



## hman (Jun 1, 2021)

I once had a whole bunchalot of piloted countersinks, drill bit/countersink combos, and two "frames" that looked like yours.  I'd heard/read that they were used to make precision depth rivet "pockets" in aircraft.  I had no real use for them, AND no sentimental attachment, so (I think) I put the lot into one year's pass-around box.


----------



## C-Bag (Jun 1, 2021)

hman said:


> I once had a whole bunchalot of piloted countersinks, drill bit/countersink combos, and two "frames" that looked like yours.  I'd heard/read that they were used to make precision depth rivet "pockets" in aircraft.  I had no real use for them, AND no sentimental attachment, so (I think) I put the lot into one year's pass-around box.


Yup, they are for doing flush head rivets. I have one too.


----------



## 682bear (Jun 2, 2021)

We still use those at work...

-Bear


----------



## projectnut (Jun 2, 2021)

I have a drawer full of those purchased in the late 1990's when there was a big exodus from plane building in the LA area.  Mine are made by Magnavon.  They're great tools.  For a while I was using them on a daily basis, but lately it's more sporadic.  It's a quick and easy way to get uniform depth countersinks when doing multiple holes.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 2, 2021)

History | The Glenn L Martin Maryland Aviation Museum
					

Born in 1886 in Macksburg,Iowa, “The Flying Dude” was Glenn L. Martin’s nickname shortly after his pioneering flight in 1909.




					www.mdairmuseum.org


----------



## Janderso (Jun 2, 2021)

I know what an aircraft rivet head looks like, how thick is the sheeting? 
This used by Rosie the riveter?


----------

